# naxos release that won a special place in your estime me it's French Chanson?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ha.. Early music serie ,The Scholars of London ensemble..
Now someone is gonna says well it naxos there better Friccasé Parisienne
Im aware of this, but i love both.

My favorite song gotta be Faute d'argent & Le chants des oiseaux respectively Josquin had a strong song repertoire (output) yet Jannequin Le chant des Oiseaux is so odd, it's le pierrot lunaire before it's time, it's fun wacky, and Faute d'argent= is the ancestor of Pink Floyd Money.

Overall great album, i love dutch chanson and german chanson and italian is quite poetic i.e italian song vangelis.

And that about it ,do you like french chanson regarless of love & hate relation whit les français. french chanson remain gems.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

This disc by Delos, though it is composed of more modern works, is another example of excellent French Chansons:


----------

